# No more doughnuts



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

While I wait for the right convex tamper at the right price to come my way (still looking) I decided to approximate it's effect by pushing the grinds out to the outer edge of my basket and then tamping with my flat tamper and it (mostly) works!

It's a bit of a poor man's effort and the consistency isn't great but there is some satisfaction to be had with watching an all-over beading and extraction from the bottomless PF.

Previous shots were pretty good but the last one was a gusher...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski the only way you'll get the right convex tamper i.e. 58.4mm or so is to just pony up and buy a Torr off Dave and choose a nice handle or go for a Reg Barber , or if you are very very lucky you might find a VST sized Pullman tamper but they will soon become collectors pieces as Greg Pullman has retired. I'm pretty sure thats about it for VST sized convex tampers.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

If only peter at MBK wasn't so busy...he might be able to turn out a decent convex tamper for a VST.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> If only peter at MBK wasn't so busy...he might be able to turn out a decent convex tamper for a VST.


Bite the bullet get a Torr........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Like I said the other day, get a Torr from Dave, won't work out much more than a Made by Knock would....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bite the bullet get a Torr........


Over Christmas I was using neill's gold finger, ever since then I've wanted a convex tamper! How much do they cost (not the gold finger!!!) through CC?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Over Christmas I was using neill's gold finger, ever since then I've wanted a convex tamper! How much do they cost (not the gold finger!!!) through CC?


Depends on the handle etc drop him a pm .


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrs c_squared is not going to like this......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Website price less 15% - they start at 49€


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

c_squared said:


> If only peter at MBK wasn't so busy...he might be able to turn out a decent convex tamper for a VST.


I actually have, and you've seen it, the only convex Made by Knock tamper in existence at home(which is going back to Peter after I get a play with the demo Hausgrind that's doing the rounds) I had a long chat on the phone with Peter and talked about convex tampers and he was saying only a tiny fraction of his commercial tamper users ever ask about convex ones, so they don't currently make them. I guess if he were to become convinced there was a demand he would make some. Incidentally to this I was bored the other day and decided to take the Peek metal polish to my black ceramic Heft 58.35mm base and it came up lovely and shiny, not quite as good as the Torr titanium ones but getting there, if I get some new polishing head for the Dremel I'll have another go at it, I guess the polishing kit would be great for doing the Classic before it goes as well.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...yep, waiting for Dave to rock up to London. Your 35 smackers for the knockbox Jeebs will go towards that Torr...


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I actually have, and you've seen it,


Ah ha. Now I remember!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> ...yep, waiting for Dave to rock up to London. Your 35 smackers for the knockbox Jeebs will go towards that Torr...


Keeping the wheels of the coffeeconomy turning


----------

